# Phoenix 97 Battery Question



## jaycosnett (Jan 4, 2008)

So I've just obtained a Phoenix 97 sound system that I'd like to install into a Bachmann Annie as part of a battery/RC conversion (probably using Del's RailBoss 4). 

My question is regarding the old (and now dead) battery the sound system uses. It sounds like the battery is designed to be charged from track power--but, it seems silly to have one battery charge another one. 

Is there a way I can use the main battery (which is probably going to be 14.4v) that powers the engine to also power the sound system? (The Phoenix info talks about either the original battery at 6.3v or a 9v NiCad which can be used via a jumper on the Phoenix board.) I haven't asked Phoenix because I figured there are more experts here! (I'm not very electronically savvy, but if it needs a resistor or something to lower the voltage I can probably handle it if you use small words and talk REAL slow...)

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the diagram is on the Phoenix site... or maybe the document is now gone? 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Go to the Phoenix web site, click on the "support" tab, and scroll down to "DCC and BigSound 97". That has a wiring diagram for battery-powered installations. Look on page 10 of that document. 

In a nutshell, you'll hook the 14.4 volt battery up to terminals 4 and 5, and the motor output of the Railboss (or whatever speed control) to the track/motor inputs on terminals 1 and 2. The sound triggers from the RailBoss would be hooked up per that diagram to the bell and whistle trigger terminals. 

Later, 

K


----------



## jaycosnett (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't think to look at the DCC doc, but sure enough that answers everything I need!


----------

